# Philadelphia 76ers @ Boston Celtics



## Sliccat (Oct 16, 2004)

> BOSTON (Ticker) - Coming off the high of a dramatic victory, the Boston Celtics open a three-game homestand Wednesday when they host the Philadelphia 76ers.
> 
> Celtics All-Star Paul Pierce capped a 31-point performance with a 22-footer at the buzzer of overtime, lifting his club to a 116-115 victory over the Washington Wizards on Tuesday. He has scored at least 30 points in a team-record six straight games.
> 
> ...


LINK


----------



## DieSlow69 (Apr 18, 2005)

This is a must win game!..... With Indiana, New Jersey, and Washington taking L's yesterday...and Washington playing Miami and Indiana playing Houston today(I'm hoping the get they both get stomped).......*With a Sixer WIN*...We can move up to the 6th seed, 1 game behind New Jersey for the Atlantic crown, and sitting on Indiana's 5th seed doorstep....... :biggrin: 


*With a Sixer loss*...We will be 2 games behind New Jersey......And could possibly end up sitting ont the 8th seed depending on the results of the Sacramento/Miwaukee game today  


*GOOOOOOO SIXERSSSSS* :banana: :banana:


----------



## Jizzy (Aug 24, 2005)

Big game, watch out the "Truth" Paul Pierce. The dude is on fire


----------



## Sixerfanforlife (Jun 23, 2005)

Has he ever been on fire, against Dre? Nope never, let's just hope MO thinks that way, and concentrates on whatever supporting cast PP has. Because if we don't. Well we can kiss our playoff hopes goodbye.


----------



## Sliccat (Oct 16, 2004)

Sixerfanforlife said:


> Has he ever been on fire, against Dre? Nope never, let's just hope MO thinks that way, and concentrates on whatever supporting cast PP has. Because if we don't. Well we can kiss our playoff hopes goodbye.


Actually, he killed Andre at the end of last year.

But they do need the win, and badly. This and Denver are games that they easily have the ability to win. The problem is, it's not Paul Pierce they need to worry about. Iggy, and Korver(who does a better job on him than Davis) can contain him. It's the rest of the Celtics that they have to worry about. The supporting cast has been putting in some pretty big games lately.


----------



## Floods (Oct 25, 2005)

I think this is a toss-up. Philly doesn't seem to do great in Boston, but the C's have alternated Ws and Ls in their last 800 games and won their last, so i don't know.


----------



## Jizzy (Aug 24, 2005)

Isn't it exciting how every game for teams 3-8 in the eastern conference can be decided by every single game?


----------



## OKane730 (Mar 3, 2006)

*Philadelphia 76ers at The Boston Celtics*

















March 08, 2006 - 7:00 est

*WHERE TO WATCH: Radio: WRKO 680 AM or TV: NBALP, FSNE*

Venue:TD BANKNORTH GARDEN - Boston, Mass.










*BOSTON's STARTING LINE-UP*

C: Raef LaFrentz 
PF: Ryan Gomes 
SF: Wally Szczerbiak 
SG: Paul Pierce 
PG: Delonte West 

*PHILADELPHI's STARTING LINE-UP*

C: Samuel Dalembert
PF: Chris Webber
SF: Andre Igudola
SG: Kyle Korver
PG: Allen Iverson











*Boston Celtics*
Record: 25 - 35 (.417) 
Standings: Third, Atlantic 
At Home: 17 - 13 
At Road: 8 - 22 
Streak: W 1 
*SEASON* 
PPG: 98.5 Opp PPG: 100.2 
FG%: .469 Opp FG%: .457 
RPG: 39.7 Opp RPG: 39.8 











*Philadelphia 76ers * 
Record: 30 - 29 (.508) 
Standings: Second, Atlantic 
At Home: 19 - 12 
At Road: 11 - 17 
Streak: L 1 
*SEASON*
PPG: 100.6 Opp PPG: 101.8 
FG%: .461 Opp FG%: .459 
RPG: 40.7 Opp RPG: 43.4 



*PREDICTION:*
Celtics win, 106 102

*PLAYER OF THE GAME*










*PAUL PIERCE - 32/7/4*


​


----------



## Coatesvillain (Jul 17, 2002)

Remember when I wanted Ryan Gomes in the draft instead of Louis Williams? Here's the numbers Gomes is averaging since he became a starter...

14 PPG, 8 RPG, 2 APG, 1 SPG in 38 MPG.

He's capable of playing the SF and the PF, which would've made him perfect for the lineup the Sixers run right now.

Sometimes I hate being right.. :sigh:


----------



## OKane730 (Mar 3, 2006)

Coatesvillain said:


> Remember when I wanted Ryan Gomes in the draft instead of Louis Williams? Here's the numbers Gomes is averaging since he became a starter...
> 
> 14 PPG, 8 RPG, 2 APG, 1 SPG in 38 MPG.
> 
> ...



I knew he was doing good, but I didn't think he was putting up those numbers.

I can't wait to see what he develops into


----------



## strongforehand (Dec 15, 2005)

Salmons is poison. Mo please get him off of the court.


----------



## strongforehand (Dec 15, 2005)

Coatesvillain said:


> Remember when I wanted Ryan Gomes in the draft instead of Louis Williams? Here's the numbers Gomes is averaging since he became a starter...


Which has only been 11 games. He'll come back to earth, 2nd rd draft picks always do. (especially 50th overall)

Though you're right, I'd rather have him than Williams right -NOW- anyway, considering our bench is pathetic and Williams isn't contributing.


----------



## Your Answer (Jul 13, 2005)

Coatesvillain said:


> Remember when I wanted Ryan Gomes in the draft instead of Louis Williams? Here's the numbers Gomes is averaging since he became a starter...
> 
> 14 PPG, 8 RPG, 2 APG, 1 SPG in 38 MPG.
> 
> ...


For me the biggest reason i was against the drafting of Louis Williams bc i thought we needed to draft someone that contribute for us soon, this year even, and according to those numbers Gomes looks like he would of been a hell of a draft over Louis and exactly the type of player i thought we shoulda looked for in that draft


----------



## Your Answer (Jul 13, 2005)

Anyways how we looking fellas? Jus got in from class


----------



## Sixerfanforlife (Jun 23, 2005)

He isn't contributing because he's being hampered by Mo. Now watch when Green Agrees to a deal, he'll be sticked to the bench as well.


----------



## Sixerfanforlife (Jun 23, 2005)

We look like ****, our inside defense is horrid, and let's not even get started on our outside defense. Everyone's isolating 1-on-1 on the offensive end of the floor and I don't think PP's the leading scorer.


----------



## strongforehand (Dec 15, 2005)

Salmons 0 for 6 shooting and 1 assist in 16 minutes running the point. That's almost par for the course for him, though.


----------



## strongforehand (Dec 15, 2005)

Celtics went ice cold, allowed us to come back before halftime.


----------



## strongforehand (Dec 15, 2005)

Iverson 4 for 14
Webber 4 for 10

But the Sixers are actually outrebounding somebody for once, Sixers up 6.


----------



## Your Answer (Jul 13, 2005)

strongforehand said:


> Salmons 0 for 6 shooting and 1 assist in 16 minutes running the point. That's almost par for the course for him, though.


Hopefully he pulls a houdini act and disappears a couple weeks after Willies return


----------



## Your Answer (Jul 13, 2005)

Well it seems like they have done a complete turn around sinces ive got home, besides a couple of careless turnovers they have looked pretty well 5 point lead right now

56-51 Sixers


----------



## Your Answer (Jul 13, 2005)

Sixerfanforlife said:


> He isn't contributing because he's being hampered by Mo. Now watch when Green Agrees to a deal, he'll be sticked to the bench as well.


Just saw this......Louis Williams does not deserve the time you want to give him. He was a pick for the future i dont see why you cant realize this

Willie is far different from LW and dont forget Mo is not your boy JOB he will get his time once hes ready to come back and play


----------



## strongforehand (Dec 15, 2005)

Route I-76 said:


> Hopefully he pulls a houdini act and disappears a couple weeks after Willies return


Notice how when Salmons had to come in to replace the injured Ollie, things immediatly went to SHlT.

63-62 celtics


----------



## Your Answer (Jul 13, 2005)

Wow were those last 2 minutes ugly.

Iverson passes a behind the back pass to Webber, so of course Webber feels he has to throw his pass to Dre behind the back and practicly throws out of bounds. You Fool! :curse: 

Boston up 1

63-62 Celtics


----------



## DieSlow69 (Apr 18, 2005)

Coatesvillain said:


> Remember when I wanted Ryan Gomes in the draft instead of Louis Williams? Here's the numbers Gomes is averaging since he became a starter...
> 
> 14 PPG, 8 RPG, 2 APG, 1 SPG in 38 MPG.
> 
> ...



I'll give props on that .....It might just be this game...But I wouldn't mind him coming off the bench....


----------



## strongforehand (Dec 15, 2005)

AI and 1. Set up by an absolutely incredibly block by Hunter. Sportscenter top 10 material.

84-78


----------



## Your Answer (Jul 13, 2005)

strongforehand said:


> AI and 1. Set up by an absolutely incredibly block by Hunter. Sportscenter top 10 material.
> 
> 84-78


Let me say this over and over again. **** YOU SALMONS!


Sorry didnt mean to qoute your post for that


----------



## Kunlun (Jun 22, 2003)

Damn, that Ryan Gomes dude is having another good game. Possibly his best yet.


----------



## Your Answer (Jul 13, 2005)

:curse: :curse: :curse: :curse: :curse: :curse: :curse: 

I hate Salmons and Cheeks more then ever right now


----------



## Kunlun (Jun 22, 2003)

Oh my God. I can't believe we lost the lead just like that.


----------



## Cornrow Wallace (Aug 22, 2005)

If Salmons sees minutes in another game this season, I swear to god I quit with this team. Worst player on the roster. Loss goes to Mo and Salmons.


----------



## Your Answer (Jul 13, 2005)

I cant even express how pissed off i am right now. We would of not lost that game if Ollie didnt get injured bc that would of kept that duche bag Salmons on the bench at least i hope but maybe not bc the fact that he was still in the game and plays designed to keep giving him the ball shows jus how big of a ****in retard you are cheeks. I hate the two of you! Ive seen enough to say i want MO out of here i dont care anymore. :curse: Give me a coach with COMMON ****ING SENSE!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Jizzy (Aug 24, 2005)

I'm guessing the Sixers lost and want to make sure Salmons doesn't play in another NBA game ever?


----------



## Your Answer (Jul 13, 2005)

jizzy said:


> I'm guessing the Sixers lost and want to make sure Salmons doesn't play in another NBA game ever?


what gave you that Assumption you fricken Einstien


----------



## Jizzy (Aug 24, 2005)

Route I-76 said:


> what gave you that Assumption you fricken Einstien




Well I seen many posts saying trade Salmons and I made a desicion that the Sixas had lost. Can't win them all I guess


----------



## RedsDrunk (Oct 31, 2005)

:curse:  :curse:  :curse:  :curse:  


That hurt...No Bueno.


----------



## BEEZ (Jun 12, 2002)

I can, this is hilarious at this point. If this loss doesnt show you Mo Cheeks is a HORRIBLE coach then I dont know what will


----------



## Coatesvillain (Jul 17, 2002)

Salmons got stripped from behind, that was terrible. He held the ball so low that Tony Allen could reach and get it from behind him.

Then he traveled.. then he came down the court and jacked up a shot and bricked it. It's frustrating because going down the stretch the only two players who were going for their offense were Iverson and Salmons. 

Iguodala has got to call for the ball, the fact he didn't touch the ball late has to eventually fall on his shoulders. He's my favorite player, but it's times like this where he has to establish the fact that he can be a star.


----------



## BEEZ (Jun 12, 2002)

LOL at people thinking this team can win the division


----------



## Your Answer (Jul 13, 2005)

BEEZ said:


> LOL at people thinking this team can win the division


There aint no reason we still cant, go ahead and laugh. as pissed as i was we STILL WILL win the divison New Jersey aint any better


----------



## jpk (May 4, 2005)

I'm forming an "I hate John Salmons" club. The entire population of Pennsylvania has already signed up.

That guys thinks he's freaking Allen Iverson. He tries to copy his moves, but all he ever does is throw up desperation shots and create turnovers. Get a clue and stop giving that ball hog the ball. At least AI is a ball hog that scores. 

And why didn't Webber play any minutes in the fourth quarter?


----------



## jpk (May 4, 2005)

Allen Iverson on Webber not playing any minutes in the 4th quarter:
"If I was a player with what he has on his resume I would be upset not playing a whole quarter. If I was in his shoes I would probably feel the same way. Matter of fact I know I would, and I might be a little worst honestly. But it’s something we are going to have to deal with hopefully it doesn’t get out of hand, and we just move on to the next game."

Mo Cheeks on why he's the worst coach of the year and allowed Salmons to play the entire 4th quarter instead of Webber:
"Yeah I did, because the guys we had at the time we were going well. We built a nice little lead. Then when they started to make their run it was actually too late to put him back in the game but we had a nice little lead and we kept making our little run, we had our little run going and I elected to stay with the guys I had."


----------



## Coatesvillain (Jul 17, 2002)

BEEZ said:


> I can, this is hilarious at this point. If this loss doesnt show you Mo Cheeks is a HORRIBLE coach then I dont know what will


Mo Cheeks' plays after the timeout are horrendous.

What was funny late in the game he drew up the same exact play for a corner three, one time Iguodala and the other time John Salmons... same play, same result. Teams in this town need to stop hiring the hometown hero, because it's only going to be a dissapointment.

Oh and jpk if you started that John Salmons hater club in your sig, I'd definitely be one of the first to sign up.


----------



## Coatesvillain (Jul 17, 2002)

jpk said:


> Mo Cheeks on why he's the worst coach of the year and allowed Salmons to play the entire 4th quarter instead of Webber:
> "Yeah I did, because the guys we had at the time we were going well. We built a nice little lead. Then when they started to make their run it was actually too late to put him back in the game but we had a nice little lead and we kept making our little run, we had our little run going and I elected to stay with the guys I had."


WHAT?!

The Sixers were losing momentum from the five minute mark on, that's too late to put Webber back in? In Cheeks' mind does their run equal the point when the Celtics took the lead? That's the only way I see how it was too late.

Worse comes to worst, any other coach would've yanked out Salmons after the two turnovers.

Sometimes I understand riding out with a lineup, but you can't do that EVERY SINGLE TIME!


----------



## BEEZ (Jun 12, 2002)

Coatesvillain said:


> WHAT?!
> 
> The Sixers were losing momentum from the five minute mark on, that's too late to put Webber back in? In Cheeks' mind does their run equal the point when the Celtics took the lead? That's the only way I see how it was too late.
> 
> ...


 Its quotes like those that really let me know that Mo cheeks has no clue. This is honestly his last head coaching job in the NBA. I-76 you have to understand you need a coach thats going to lead you to a division crown and you really believe that coach is Mo Cheeks?


----------



## GM3 (May 5, 2005)

BEEZ said:


> LOL at people thinking this team can win the division


Sorry *** division someone has to win it, the Knicks are playing the best ball out of everyone in it.


----------



## Your Answer (Jul 13, 2005)

BEEZ said:


> Its quotes like those that really let me know that Mo cheeks has no clue. This is honestly his last head coaching job in the NBA. I-76 you have to understand you need a coach thats going to lead you to a division crown and you really believe that coach is Mo Cheeks?


I believe we have the talent to win the division despite the stupidity of Mo are division is weak enough we can get away with horrible losses like this im jus praying when Willie returns Salmons disappears and the simple disappearing act of Johnny will be a significant help to us


----------



## jpk (May 4, 2005)

Coatesvillain said:


> Oh and jpk if you started that John Salmons hater club in your sig, I'd definitely be one of the first to sign up.


OK, here it is!


----------



## Sixerfanforlife (Jun 23, 2005)

SIGN ME UP TOO, HE HAS TO BE THE BIGGEST DISSAPOINTMENT IN THE ENTIRE NBA :curse: :curse: :curse: :curse: :curse:


----------



## BEEZ (Jun 12, 2002)

jpk said:


> OK, here it is!


 you can add me


----------



## RedsDrunk (Oct 31, 2005)

I'm in(pass the ball assclown )


----------



## Your Answer (Jul 13, 2005)

Add me. If we donate enough to support the club is there a rewards package? Like Donate so much we can punch him in the face? That would be cool!


----------



## Sixerfanforlife (Jun 23, 2005)

Sad thing is, John Salmons has to be the best player in the NBA.....in stoping the fastbreak for your own team, instead of doing so against the opposition (He plays no D, but then who does?)


----------



## Jizzy (Aug 24, 2005)

Salmons sucks. Let's waive him. He doesn't do anyting for this team except hog the ball, make bad desicions, play no D and just think he's better then he really is.


----------



## Sixerfanforlife (Jun 23, 2005)

Your a nets fan, and you act like, your supporting us? Dude that's just lame, your betraying your fellow Jersians.


----------



## jpk (May 4, 2005)

Man, if I could create a Flash game that let you punch Mo Cheeks everytime he kept Salmons in the game, that would be sweet.


----------



## RedsDrunk (Oct 31, 2005)

jizzy said:


> Salmons sucks. Let's waive him. He doesn't do anyting for this team except hog the ball, make bad desicions, play no D and just think he's better then he really is.



"lets,we, us" any of those terms regarding the sixers as your team or its fans as your community do not apply to you Jizzy. Feel free to add any comments concerning the squad ,their performence, whatever you want just don't expect anyone to take you seriously when you act like your a fan after claiming you undoubtedly "hate and despise the sixers." Your posts arent bad at all outside of that bad little habbit you've got there. I don't think thats too much to ask right?


----------



## Jizzy (Aug 24, 2005)

I'm just throwing in my 2 cents. I don't mean to start fights or do that. I just want to share my opinion. I don't really say any bad things about the Sixers at all. I kind of like it that you guys are playing well and giving the Nets a run for the Atlanitic. SixerFan4Forlife is being selfish


----------



## RedsDrunk (Oct 31, 2005)

jizzy said:


> I'm just throwing in my 2 cents. I don't mean to start fights or do that. I just want to share my opinion. I don't really say any bad things about the Sixers at all. I kind of like it that you guys are playing well and giving the Nets a run for the Atlanitic. SixerFan4Forlife is being selfish



Thats cool man. I welcome your opinion or thoughts on the team whether you admire how they are playing or even if you've got negative things to say provided they are in contexts. I was just saying the whole "we,us,lets" things rubs me and I'm assuming others the wrong way. Like I said post whatever you want just try and avoid those kinds of statements.You feel me?


----------



## Jizzy (Aug 24, 2005)

RedsDrunk said:


> Thats cool man. I welcome your opinion or thoughts on the team whether you admire how they are playing or even if you've got negative things to say provided they are in contexts. I was just saying the whole "we,us,lets" things rubs me and I'm assuming others the wrong way. Like I said post whatever you want just try and avoid those kinds of statements.You feel me?




Fa sho'


----------

